# Lion Brand Outlet Store



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Have any of you ever been to the Lion Brand Outlet store in Carlstadt, New Jersey? Need to decide whether to try to visit there while we are the NY/NJ area for a couple of days.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Watching this to see what folks have to say


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

easyonly said:


> Have any of you ever been to the Lion Brand Outlet store in Carlstadt, New Jersey? Need to decide whether to try to visit there while we are the NY/NJ area for a couple of days.


Pixie Dust Joined: Sep 21, 2011 Posts: 550 Loc: sleepy hollow ,NJ

Hi all
I just want to say that I went to the Lion Brand outlet and got a whole boat load of yarn all kinds. The prices are half the price of the catalog . My Dh gave me a small birthday day out and lunch I had so much fun.The Outlet is about 35 minutes from my house I had such a great time I was like a kid in a candy store Guess I won't be bored this summer.

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
(;0)
Pixie Dust. (Found this post in the search,maureenb )


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Wish one were around my area. What can it hurt to go? If you don't see anything you like, you'll know you didn't miss anything. But, if you are
familiar with their yarns and find things for projects you plan, you will be a winner!


----------



## Ursula62 (Dec 29, 2012)

The Outlet store is a great place to get Vanna White yarn for afghans. As its an outlet every one of Lion Brand's yarns are not offered but what is there is at a great price. Do check out the Facebook page before going or call ahead. They are closed on Saturday and all of the Jewish Holidays.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been there many times. Great Buys. It's definitely worth the trip.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks to all who responded. I'm definitely going there today. Need to plan a list of projects so I get enough yarn. P.S. We are on a giant trip in our RV going around the country. I was able to go to the WEBS store in Massachusetts. Wonderful but most of their yarns are way beyond my budget. I did get a sock yarn, a feltable wool yarn and a bargain bin ($2.50) skein of mercerized cotton. Any yarn store suggestions for our next stop in Williamsburg, VA?


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Have fun!


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

I'm curious to know what you thought of the outlet after you've gone there. I live about 10 minutes away from it. idk, I think it's ok. but I do like that they have computers for you to use to look up patterns for reference.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I haven't been there but have wanted to go there. My friend Vita has gone and loved it--it is a big place. They have all the old window displays from the Manhattan store--handknit art installation pieces. For that alone, it will be worth the trip.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I am contemplating going in January when I am in NY City.


----------

